# K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - A nice morning smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had this gifted to me and it has sat in the humidor for about 18 months. Burn was very good. Nice light colored wrapper. Good mild to medium tast...

Read the full review here: K. Hansotia Park Avenue Series 44 Torpedo Cigar Review - A nice morning smoke!


----------



## Willandhiskilt (Nov 29, 2010)

One of the best and smoothest cigars I've ever had, right up there with an Ashton Cabinet Series


----------

